# Marcie Medium Satchel



## suzyhus

I have been a fan of this bag forever.  I'm finally thinking about purchasing it in red or grey.  
I'm wondering if its a has been!  Hahaha.  Its a great bag.  I has been around a long time and I never see it in person.
Please, let me know your thoughts.  Hugs, ~Suz.


----------



## suzyhus

Hey guys!  I need feedback.  Hahaha!  I guess its a boring topic.  Oh well, nevermind!


----------



## purly

I just don't have a good gauge on whether it's still in style. It's a classic saddle bag with boho detailing. If that fits your personality then I'd say go for it.


----------



## Roie55

i have a large satchel in a dark purple, i dont pay attention to whats in style. I use what i love, so should you We pay too much to only use for a short time.


----------



## LilMissCutie

I still see the Marcie around in NYC. Wear what you love!


----------



## weezer

Also echoing what others before me have said in regard to wearing/using what you love  
I personally love my Chloe Marcie medium in Grey and I like that no one in my area is carrying one.


----------



## elation

I also have a Medium Marcie Satchel in Grey and I love it!  It is one of my favourite bags and I still use it.  The leather still looks pristine and I wear it whenever I feel like it!


----------



## jay_que_lyn

I don't think its a trendy bag, but still a popular and distinct one.  I love mine, and thinking about getting another in a different color.


----------



## Elisabag

I love my medium Marcie satchel! My only regret is that like you, I held off on buying it because I worried it was dated


----------



## Mmichael

I almost bought this Very bag last week because it is so pretty and such a classic but I opted for the YSL Nikki instead. The only concern I had with the Chloe was the strap since I like to wear crossbody more so than just on my shoulder.  The leather strap on the Chloe is very similar to the same leather used on my Gucci soho and granted I have worn my Gucci soho a TON over the years in and out of rotation  but it is looking a bit worn. I can hopefully purchase a replacement strap for the Soho since it clips on the ends. My concern with the Chloe strap is that it was made into the bag and replacement would be difficult, if even possible.  I would love to hear from others how well the strap has held up over the years. I think it is a beautiful bag and I love that I do not see it on everyone!


----------



## Addy

I adore the Marcie and am thinking of buying the Small to accompany my Mini Marcie.


----------



## Elisabag

Addy said:


> I adore the Marcie and am thinking of buying the Small to accompany my Mini Marcie.


I mean, all of our Marcie's need Marcie friends, right?


----------



## saravzbaglady

Elisabag said:


> I love my medium Marcie satchel! My only regret is that like you, I held off on buying it because I worried it was dated


----------



## saravzbaglady

Hi! New to this forum... still figuring out how to navigate! Apparently I can only post to existing posts? Joined bc Im seeking opinions on my Marcie.. tempted to sell bc I feel like its dated?? Would love any/ all honest feedback! Thank you!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Mmichael said:


> I almost bought this Very bag last week because it is so pretty and such a classic but I opted for the YSL Nikki instead. The only concern I had with the Chloe was the strap since I like to wear crossbody more so than just on my shoulder.  The leather strap on the Chloe is very similar to the same leather used on my Gucci soho and granted I have worn my Gucci soho a TON over the years in and out of rotation  but it is looking a bit worn. I can hopefully purchase a replacement strap for the Soho since it clips on the ends. My concern with the Chloe strap is that it was made into the bag and replacement would be difficult, if even possible.  I would love to hear from others how well the strap has held up over the years. I think it is a beautiful bag and I love that I do not see it on everyon


----------



## elizad

Chloe Marcie is an enduring classic, I love mine! I care not what anyone else carries, I just do me!


----------



## RacqPrincess

I have the medium tan and also black!  I love them and I'm eyeing the bold brown.


----------



## michelle217

I bought the medium in burgundy last year -- and I love it far more than I thought I would. The only thing I don't like are the hanging strap things which make a click-clack sound when you're walking. I tie them in a knot to prevent this. I also bought the black small, but for some reason this size didn't work for me and I sold it. The medium is a keeper though!


----------



## MightyBigRed

I have the mini in tan. The bag is a gorgeous colour and good size. Love her.


----------



## SuziQueue

Hi guys 
I too love the Medium Marcie in both the tote with shoulder strap and the saddle bag. I have had the tote in black, cashmere grey and violette colour which I love! I think there's no such thing as out of style with these bags and I agree with so many of you - wear what you love!  

I particularly like that the saddle bag has no clunky zip. 
But I have a dilemma, peeps:

I bought one from Cruise Fashion (UK based e- and bricks and mortar retailer and I'm in the UK) but when it arrived it had a flaw - see photos. I've taken them closer and closer to the bag so you can see. I collected the bag in store and unwrapped it at home later that day. Looks like the ding in the pebbled leather is due to storage issues. 

As it was older stock it was sold at a slightly reduced price and was the last one. Shall I 
a) get a full refund and buy elsewhere hoping I can find it for a similar more affordable price or 
b) negotiate to get some money off? 
What are your thoughts looking at the flaw - indentation in the bag? Love to hear your views. 
TIA!  X


----------



## elizad

Honestly that flaw, to me anyway, is so minimal that I have a hard time even seeing it! So obviously that wouldn’t deter me, but everyone has different tolerances.


----------



## kmac26

Hi
I was wondering if anyone has got or tried the small and medium Marcies? I’m keen to get one of them but I’m worried the medium might be a bit big on me, since I’m not very tall! Would be interested to hear if anyone had tried both and what they thought.


----------

